# Any deer sightings?



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Anyone seeing any deer recently? Saw bucks still carrying horns in late January and February. Friend of mine says he has seen spikes with velvet already. I have seen deer but no horns or velvet yet. I have never seen horns this early, usually not til late May or so.

Just wondering what you all have been seeing.
Huntinbull


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

was golfing tonight and had 3 deer 20 yrds from us. we were hitting from the white tees and they were on the black tees grazining away.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i saw 4 ,right in front of the cleveland zoo entrance sign. they were eating the nice landscaping they have around the sign on fulton pkwy. try to get some pics of the escapees!!!


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I've seen the same 5 in my backyard everyday for about two weeks now. The one doe looks like she's gonna bust any day now.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Just saw about 20 on the way into work just north of Tipp City.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I have been seeing quite a few. Last week I saw one with close to two inches of antler growth.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

While driving down 71 south towards mansfield, I saw 13......all dead on the side of the highway!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

me and a buddy were mushroom/groundhog hunting on his dads farm last saturday we saw a doe and two fawns (yep i said fawns we couldnt believe it either) a buck with a couple inches of growth and another group of three deer ( all we saw were white tails waving goodbye) its gonna be a good year for the deer !:!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I see them daily just behind my house at my corn feeder. Have already seen one that will be a good one for the wall if nothing bad happens to him. Two weeks ago he had 6 inches of antler with bases like a soup can.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I saw two more bucks yesterday evening. One had 2-3 inch nubs, the other had about six inches of antler comoing on. Both were good sized and looked healthy.


----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

I've seen two nice bucks grazing in a field over the past few weeks with about 8"+ growth. Looks like they're about 2 yrs old with some good genetics. Too bad i don't have permission to hunt the property!


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Coming home from Liberty Center to Wauseon last night, I was two hugh deer along side a tree line about 1/2 mile away, I had to pull over and watch, these two deer were hugh. Wont say which county road I saw them on, but will be talking to the land owner here soon....


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Seeing some deer in velvet myself now. One biggun on the property I hunt has forked already. I too believe it will be a good year. Winter wasn't too harsh, no real late snow or long cold spells, decent vegetation growth. Bring on the fall (soon as Im done fishing that is).

Huntinbull


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Well we just saw a horse of a buck the other day. He was already an eight with brow tines over 4 inches and the rest of his tines being no shorter than 6-8 inches. He is fairly tall and out past his ears. He will be a nice deer. Also saw a little tiny fawn over the weekend.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Dug up the garden mid-May and have had the big boy tracks, 3" hoof w/dew claws 1 deep. Several doe tracks also in the dirt. My neighbor comes home after work at 12:20 am and at the bird feeder 20' from his back porch there is a good bodied 12"+ growth on the boy, he takes off for the back fields around his garage.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Seen 2 or 3 out in a field off the freeway Saturday night, seen at least 2 or 3 dead along 71S heading towards Cincinnatti a couple weeks back.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Riding the bikes Thrusday night around 9pm somewhere behind Jefferson State park on the 2 lane. Around some corner there was a doe on the asphalt trying to get away, slipping and slidding with no traction at all, I was second in the line and almost wreck cause I was laughing so hard. Now this doe was go sized and when she got to the gaurd rail she goes UNDER it WOW. A few corners later there was another three in the road walking, the first was a VERY nice 8+pt'r with the does. By the time we got around that corner we counted 14 head just off the road and in the field. Seen a few others here and there on the way north to Lisbon rt163?.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

saw a big one in miami county out side of tipp city.The deer was still in velvet an running with two does .I saw it in a bean field.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Was coming from Rocky Fork lake today on 41 and seen a huge buck (horns only about 8 inches tall, but real big around). It was standing next to the road in a bean field eating away, in velvet of course.


----------



## skeeziks (Apr 14, 2004)

Going to my bro's house in Loveland today, saw 4 real nice doe. Come the start of bow-season, I gotta lot of Urban tags to fill......


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I think they did away with urban permits. Now they are once again antlerless tags. Here is the link to how they new rules work. http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Hunting/deer/huntingregsapproved.htm


----------



## BuckHunter10 (Jan 16, 2007)

saw about 10 deer this past weekend. four bucks which one was a monster and the rest nice size doe's. its going to be a fun season boys.


----------

